# Xtant 603x info needed



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I've recently picked up an Xtant 603x and have a couple questions about it. I've read the owners manual and didn't see anything in it to explain these things. First, what are the "passive" terminals used for? Should they produce sound when hooked up? I'm not very familiar with the Xtant amps and have never seen speaker terminals marked for "passive" on another amp. All three of the channels worked fine. Any help would be appreciated. 

I forgot to snap pics but will once I'm home from work.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

They sold a resister block that would plug into the board and parallel those terminals to the "front" channels at an attenuated level.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok. There's no resistor block installed so those terminals should be dead with no sound. The amp is bone stock with none of the crossover modules in it either.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

63flip said:


> Ok. There's no resistor block installed so those terminals should be dead with no sound. The amp is bone stock with none of the crossover modules in it either.


The crossovers are built in to the amp, and actually quite adjustable. You get highpass, lowpass and bandpass, and also 12 or 24 db if I remember correctly ( its been awhile  )

In many ways these amps were a bit ahead of their time. For the module ports they had parametric eq, volume control and a few I'm probably forgetting.

Just make sure you don't strip any wire over the amp, gotta be careful with the open circuit board.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I have a pair of these amps that are new in the box. Let me take a look and see what we have in a new amp. Also we have some modules for these amps somewhere in the shop.
BRB


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The plastic bag that the amp was shipped in is still sealed. I will not be able to look inside the amp at this time.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice amps, that is for sure. I used to have the older model, the x604 I think and the monoblock. Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It was understanding that those passive terminals are live. It's built in, nothing to add on for that feature. It's design was to run fronts, rear- off of the passives, and sub. That's my favorite Xtant amp. I have an Xtant 220ix? With a bad channel. Hoping to have the extra money to have Shawn or Ray fix it.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> It was understanding that those passive terminals are live. It's built in, nothing to add on for that feature. It's design was to run fronts, rear- off of the passives, and sub. That's my favorite Xtant amp. I have an Xtant 220ix? With a bad channel. Hoping to have the extra money to have Shawn or Ray fix it.


maybe? i do remember there being plug in resister modules to attenuate the rears? big white 4 pin plug on board? damn now it could be any 90s amp. but i swear it was these


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/101891-xtant-603x-4-you-$60-shipped.html
got it, and i remembered correctly, 
see the white 4 pin plugs, thats where it plugged in


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

RM12 Xtant Passive Channel Attenuation Module Part RM 12 RM12 | eBay
here is the part in question


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

There definetly isn't one of them in the board. So with that module installed it would essentially make it a 5 ch amplifier? There must be better info in the "installers manual" that is mentioned in the "owners manual"for this amp.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Best design for a one amplifier system. Essentially piggybacks off the front channels for a 2 ohm load, but you can attenuate the rear channels by 6,8,12 db. I owned one of these and loved it. Great sound quality, perfectly quite, but extremely large.


----------

